# BasiliskII don't start



## artur (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi, I have some problem with Basilisk: 


```
dom# BasiliskII
Basilisk II V1.0 by Christian Bauer et al.
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Reading ROM file...
Error sending CAMIOCOMMAND ioctl
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
```


```
dom# uname -a
FreeBSD dom.ebebe.pl 7.1-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p3 #0: Sun Mar 22 10:48:32 UTC 2009     root@ebebe.pl:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```
Any sugestions?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 22, 2009)

It is not a problem. Type 'Generic Event Extension' in the forum's Search box. It's been covered plenty of times. It'll vanish once Xorg-server 1.6 makes it to the ports collection.


----------



## artur (Mar 22, 2009)

How to fix this?:

```
Error sending CAMIOCOMMAND ioctl
```


----------



## tingo (Oct 31, 2010)

Hmm, does BasiliskII work on amd64?

```
tingo@kg-v2$ uname -a
FreeBSD kg-v2.kg4.no 8.1-STABLE FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE #3: Thu Sep 16 22:18:48 CEST 2010
   root@kg-v2.kg4.no:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
root@kg-v2# portversion -v | grep -i basilisk
basiliskII-1.0_10           =  up-to-date with port
```
But when I try to start it:

```
tingo@kg-v2$ BasiliskII
Basilisk II V1.0 by Christian Bauer et al.
Reading ROM file...
Error sending CAMIOCOMMAND ioctl
Using /dev/dsp audio output
tingo@kg-v2$
```
No, it doesn't matter if I try to start it as root. Perhaps I should try to install it on my i386 machine for testing.


----------



## tingo (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, it made a core dump. so  I loaded into gdb. The last part of the backtrace is:

```
#733 0x01a1c0c748006a10 in ?? ()
#734 0x66fdebf4050f0000 in ?? ()
#735 0x9066669066669066 in ?? ()
---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
#736 0x00007fffffffe968 in ?? ()
#737 0x0000000000000001 in ?? ()
#738 0x00007fffffffe978 in ?? ()
#739 0x000000000000001f in ?? ()
Cannot access memory at address 0x800000000000
(gdb)
```
But that doesn't tell me much.


----------

